# First time with Sherwin Williams Emerald



## straight_lines

I like how it sprays, and the film build. This is the first of two coats.


----------



## scottjr

straight_lines said:


> I like how it sprays, and the film build. This is the first of two coats.


I demoed it last week and was impressed. I brushed a door with it. I wouldnt use it for the fact of the price being too high.


----------



## straight_lines

We will see this month, I have it spec'ed for a few jobs. I can get a good idea in a month, and find any drawbacks. The price is high, but if it saves me enough labor I will gladly pay for it.


----------



## StripandCaulk

You like it better than advance tommy?


----------



## straight_lines

First time using it today. I used advance for a year, and will be publishing a review first of next month. I really have to use a product that long to find the major drawbacks. They all have them, and in those situations I would choose a different product. 

At the end of the summer I will have a good understanding of the product. I am looking forward to trying the exterior as well. I really like duration for trim work.


----------



## Paradigmzz

About to use 20-25 gallons of emerald exterior this next week. Hear the major advantage is in brushing, it's not nearly as ropey. Go figure, ill be shooting it.


----------



## Delta Painting

First coat look's good one more should look very nice..


----------



## straight_lines

Second coated the trim and doors today. Super slick finishes. Sanded well this morning, and they were sprayed at about 4:30 yesterday. 





































Got a coat on the walls today as well. Blue is satin, and the tan is matte. Impressed with how flat the matte is.


----------



## 6126

Awesome


----------



## ColorQuest

straight_lines said:


> Second coated the trim and doors today. Super slick finishes. Sanded well this morning, and they were sprayed at about 4:30 yesterday.
> 
> Got a coat on the walls today as well. Blue is satin, and the tan is matte. Impressed with how flat the matte is.


Straight lines, 
In your opinion do you think the matte is too flat? I am going to be doing several room in the next couple of days with it. 
Thanks buddy, 
Jay
Btw the photos look fantastic man,
Happy cust there for sure.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

nice work as always tommy. what sheen is that on the doors


----------



## straight_lines

ColorQuest said:


> Straight lines,
> In your opinion do you think the matte is too flat? I am going to be doing several room in the next couple of days with it.
> Thanks buddy,
> Jay
> Btw the photos look fantastic man,
> Happy cust there for sure.


No I like that it is flatter. The sheen is close to Aura matte. 

@ Gabe sheen is semi gloss, and thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ultimate

Tommy your stuff is looking fabulous. I'd like to see the second coat on that blue wall after you get it finished. 

I wonder if, just for fun, you gave some of that stuff Jack uses a try if you could make it look as good. We already know you could, just thinking out loud is all.


----------



## ColorQuest

straight_lines said:


> No I like that it is flatter. The sheen is close to Aura matte.
> 
> @ Gabe sheen is semi gloss, and thanks. :thumbsup:


Tommy,
Thanks for the heads up man, I have been waiting to use the emerald. My store just got it last week. 
Have a great night bro,
Jay


----------



## StripandCaulk

I'm really looking forward to reading that review, i havent had a chance to try emerald yet. Honestly was somewhat skeptical when i saw the price tag. 

Compare it to Ultra for chit and giggles, i should clarify: not muralo.:whistling2::jester:


----------



## DeanV

I was told it was not really a trim paint, but a wall paint. Who knows. Glad to here the matte sheen is lower. I like the almost flat matte finishes. Duration was a bit too shiny from what I recall.


----------



## StripandCaulk

I kind of like the duration matte. You must like barely any sheen dean.


----------



## ColorQuest

StripandCaulk said:


> I kind of like the duration matte. You must like barely any sheen dean.


Stef, 
All and all I love duration and have used a ton of it inside and outside. I have to say though that I have had several issues with the matte. Everything from horrendous flashing to a gritty inconsistent feel when fully cured. I actually have come to like a 50/50 mix of matte and satin, this will give you a nice low sheen egg shell type finish. I know I know everyone is not hot about mixing paint like that but what can you do. The satin is a little shiny for my liking. I do mostly repaints with a lot of repair work though.
Jay


----------



## straight_lines

Finished shots of this hallway. Love the finish of this matte. Really flat and smooth. 



















Will finish up the kitchen in the blue satin tomorrow.


----------



## 6126

Looks really good Tommy


----------



## ColorQuest

straight_lines said:


> Finished shots of this hallway. Love the finish of this matte. Really flat and smooth.
> 
> Will finish up the kitchen in the blue satin tomorrow.


Tommy, 
Did you spray all of the door casings as well?
Jay


----------



## straight_lines

ColorQuest said:


> Tommy,
> Did you spray all of the door casings as well?
> Jay


Sorry Jay, just saw your post. I did spray the casings. 

Had another chance to use the matte again, and was very pleased with the results. Had a client I worked for last year that had a baby boy last week so the purple had to go. 

One single coat over regal select matte, I was sure I would have to at least cut twice. Super fast and easy to work with in this color, a BM affinity match. Really pleased with this base, and color in emerald matte.


----------



## ColorQuest

straight_lines said:


> Sorry Jay, just saw your post. I did spray the casings.
> 
> Had another chance to use the matte again, and was very pleased with the results. Had a client I worked for last year that had a baby boy last week so the purple had to go.
> 
> One single coat over regal select matte, I was sure I would have to at least cut twice. Super fast and easy to work with in this color, a BM affinity match. Really pleased with this base, and color in emerald matte.


Tommy,
No problem at all bro, I used the interior Emerald matte last week. I agree with your review too. It went on fantastic and dried up beautifully. Thanks again for the heads up man. BTW, just out of curiosity was the home occupied that you sprayed the trim & doors in? Not to get off the subject but I have been looking into spraying more, especially trim & doors. Your doors and trim look awesome man. Thanks buddy.
Jay


----------



## straight_lines

Jay it was occupied by two adults and a boxer. I was able to make the boxer stay outside while I was working. Thankfully the adults had a 9-5. :thumbsup:


In training.. 










And the master.. :jester:


----------



## Workaholic

I like the small cut lines, I hate it when people make wide cut lines, waste of paint.


----------



## Oden

Workaholic said:


> I like the small cut lines, I hate it when people make wide cut lines, waste of paint.


And it picture frames.
And it takes longer to do.


----------



## Workaholic

Oden said:


> And it picture frames.
> And it takes longer to do.


True that, but some people have a hard time breaking habits that they were taught.


----------



## TJ Paint

Geeking out on paintalk friday...

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## straight_lines

Those are some pretty cut lines thou.  

Only other pros appreciate something like that.


----------



## TJ Paint

straight_lines said:


> Those are some pretty cut lines thou.
> 
> Only other pros appreciate something like that.


That's probably why I only semi-appreciate them.

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## rob755

*cutlines*

Hi, Excuse my ignorance, as I am a cabinet builder and finisher by trade (clears and paint), but have done a fair amount of house painting in my days as well...those very narrow cutlines intrigue me as I am painting the interior of our home right now with Emerald I got here in OR at the 40% off sale and no tax...and am about to cut in our spray textured walls and wonder if that job is getting rolled out, what do you do just carefuilly roll out horiz. at ceiling? I can't see me rolling vertically into that w/out painting the ceilng?? Sorry if it seems a dumb question....Thanks!


----------



## Paradigmzz

I'm not him but those are rolled out. No need to horizontal roll. Enough hours rolling and you just feel it. Crown and base are easier to get close to because they are not hard corners.


----------



## straight_lines

rob755 said:


> Hi, Excuse my ignorance, as I am a cabinet builder and finisher by trade (clears and paint), but have done a fair amount of house painting in my days as well...those very narrow cutlines intrigue me as I am painting the interior of our home right now with Emerald I got here in OR at the 40% off sale and no tax...and am about to cut in our spray textured walls and wonder if that job is getting rolled out, what do you do just carefuilly roll out horiz. at ceiling? I can't see me rolling vertically into that w/out painting the ceilng?? Sorry if it seems a dumb question....Thanks!


You probably won't be able to cut as slim as I did there on a textured wall. I was using a 3/8 nap, and you will be using at least a 1/2 or better.


----------



## Finn

straight_lines said:


> We will see this month, I have it spec'ed for a few jobs. I can get a good idea in a month, and find any drawbacks. The price is high,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but if it saves me enough labor I will gladly pay for it.


I dont know about saving on labor buddy but I have used it a few times, on trim and doors, it has a great look to the finish, but it needs to be put on a sound surface, it does not hide very well with brush, im sure it will with spraying though


----------



## straight_lines

Here is the finished kitchen. Nightmare remodel, client used their own subs for a few things and it was bad with all but one. 



Big patch here where the granite installers damaged the drywall. Two coats and it was invisible even in this satin.




Insl-X CabinetCoat for the once old oak cabinetry 







And me showing off some tile.. :thumbup:


----------



## kdpaint

Very nice. The tile thing is a great up sell. Looks great.


----------



## Finn

Good job mate


----------

